# Cellophane DTHMx MG Blue Dragon HM



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

I am planning on breeding two bettas off aquabid, the two in the photos below, and I was wondering what kind of fry I would get from them, color-wise. I have researched as much as I could and found little to nothing on my exact question, but I have gleaned information that leads me to think them a desirable cross. I am hoping for some multis. Any information you have of multi colored bettas, is also welcome. 

Thanks for any replies,

Male: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1343158802



Female: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasdt1343458212


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't recommend breeding this pair the female has too many short rays a bumpy topline and a bent spine ( you can see near the peduncle ) the male has a bad dorsal and long anal- overall messy fins.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, thank you for the advice.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

These are really nice fish though alot better than what some many people can produce!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. I do see those things you pointed out to me, but what are short rays? I think I know what you mean, but a clarification would be nice.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The first few ray are shorter then the rest on the dorse
In a Dt u want a flat line running from the top
N the fin to lean forward


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO When improving rays using a DT, the dorsal doesn't have to lean forward - you are hoping to get ray branches on the fry's dorsal thus making it lean forward. But it would be easier if the front rays of the DT were at least half the length of the main rays - even better if they were equal lengths. But also keep in mind that you often have to work with what you have/available to you.

I wouldn't breed the above pair mainly because the male is a rose with excessive rays. Breeding to a DT will add more rays - making worse roses. I prefer to avoid roses. I suggest getting a 4 ray female to breed to him.

I agree with the above judgement about the female.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It is really difficult to tell how a spawn would turn out not knowing what the parents were like...

You get what you get and you don't throw a fit!!

hehe.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

That female isn't a cello- she's a pastel. Cellos don't have any coloring on them, including any kind of iridescence or opaque "powder" on the body or fins. Pastel/opaque contain the following genes-

C- cambodian
bl- steel blue
Si- spread-iridescence
Nr- Non-Red
Op- Opaque

The male is a royal blue with yellow wash, you would likely get many steel & royal blues, some with faint red wash (from the yellow allele.) I agree with Victor, her spine could be straighter, as well as Injdo who pointed out that breeding a DT will result in more rays. The male is a rosetail, and you'd have many fry with rose/feathertail, bad scaling, short ventrals, shorter bodies and spinal issues.

I recommend you go through this slideshow I made.
http://www.slideshare.net/Bajistock/so-you-want-to-breed-bettas


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a good slideshow, thanks. Yes, I know he isn't technically a mustard gas, but blue with the yellow wash has sort of come to be known as MG. This is why I called him mustard gas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

indjo said:


> IMO When improving rays using a DT, the dorsal doesn't have to lean forward - you are hoping to get ray branches on the fry's dorsal thus making it lean forward. But it would be easier if the front rays of the DT were at least half the length of the main rays - even better if they were equal lengths. But also keep in mind that you often have to work with what you have/available to you.
> 
> I wouldn't breed the above pair mainly because the male is a rose with excessive rays. Breeding to a DT will add umore rays - making worse roses. I prefer to avoid roses. I suggest getting a 4 ray female to breed to him.
> 
> I agree with the above judgement about the female.


Maybe that's why she's getting rid of him, because he's a rosetail.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

What if I were to replace the male rosetail with a SD, would this be a more appropriate spawn?


----------

